# Luggage shipping advice...



## Nadiya.Nicoll (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all! I'm from Toronto, Canada and will soon be moving to England to be with my husband. I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations or experience with good international luggage shipping companies? I've heard about companies that will ship any amount of luggage for you to your desired destination. I'd like to only travel with one suitcase and my carry-on to avoid a multiple luggage hassle at the airport. Thanks !


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Nadiya! I came to the UK from the US. I looked into shipping with UPS but the small amount I had to ship (four biggish boxes) worked out to be less expensive going through the USPostalService. My things arrived in good time, I was very happy with both the savings and the service. And I loved being able to zip through airport lines with just the rolling carry-on and one rolling suitcase, wowsa did that make a difference!

Depending on how much you have to ship you may find your postal service to be a better value. If you have quite a bit to ship, UPS may be your most satisfactory choice as they have a good reputation from what I've heard from friends coming over from the US, Canada, and Latin America. I used them to ship quite a lot of my things back from Guatemala back in the mid-90s and they were great.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll (Oct 8, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Hi Nadiya! I came to the UK from the US. I looked into shipping with UPS but the small amount I had to ship (four biggish boxes) worked out to be less expensive going through the USPostalService. My things arrived in good time, I was very happy with both the savings and the service. And I loved being able to zip through airport lines with just the rolling carry-on and one rolling suitcase, wowsa did that make a difference!
> 
> Depending on how much you have to ship you may find your postal service to be a better value. If you have quite a bit to ship, UPS may be your most satisfactory choice as they have a good reputation from what I've heard from friends coming over from the US, Canada, and Latin America. I used them to ship quite a lot of my things back from Guatemala back in the mid-90s and they were great.
> 
> Hope this helps a little


Hi AnAmericanInScotland!
Thanks for the quick reply. So when you shipped your things via your postal service, it arrived accordingly? I would most likely be shipping the equivalent of a 40-50lb suitcase. Do you think UPS would be the better choice for that amount of things? I've read a lot of good and not-so-good things about those luggage shipping companies. So if I can go the UPS route, I think that would be safer choice. Thanks again!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Nadiya.Nicoll said:


> Hi AnAmericanInScotland!
> Thanks for the quick reply. So when you shipped your things via your postal service, it arrived accordingly? I would most likely be shipping the equivalent of a 40-50lb suitcase. Do you think UPS would be the better choice for that amount of things? I've read a lot of good and not-so-good things about those luggage shipping companies. So if I can go the UPS route, I think that would be safer choice. Thanks again!


I shipped my four boxes through the US Postal Service (a US Government organisation) in late August 2010, cost me just under $300USD for priority shipping, UPS quoted closer to $500USD, so I went with USPS (Postal Service, not UPS which is United Parcel Service and has zero connection to the US Government). 

One of the boxes beat me to the UK, lol, the other three arrived a couple of days later. No damage, and well within the promised delivery date.

Check with your postal service, shipping what you have through your postal service to the UK might be less expensive especially if you can ship non-priority. It would have taken a couple of weeks if I'd shipped non-priority but the rates would have been under $200. I needed my things in a hurry so I went the extra but it was still less than UPS.

UPS is the most reliable as far as I can tell if you don't use Canada's postal service. Royal Mail here is great, and if you choose to use Canadian post, once it hits the UK Royal Mail can be trusted-jmho, I've heard other opinions about the Royal Mail.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I am moving in June from the US to the UK and am planning on using an excess baggage company as I do not want the hassle of taking boxes to the Post Office. It costs $199 for the first box and $100 for each additional box and takes about 8 weeks. It is door to door, and the length of time does not matter to me. You can also pay more for air freight .


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the weight limit is about 60 lbs for each box.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL, my husband would have rethought the wedding if I'd spent $200 on the first box and then another $300 on the three I also sent on. OK, he's erm, Scottish. Very careful with his pocket. I can just hear what he'd have said if I told him I preferred not to lug a bunch of boxes to the PO. 

I do know what you mean though, Clarebarr, I was on line at the PO for over an hour after dragging those boxes into the PO, lol! Still, I did save a lot of money. A lot.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

That's nothing compared to what I'm spending to bring my dog over. And I can't even carry one 60lb box with my back problems, let alone the amount I have. Glad it worked for you though.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh ouch, back troubles! I rehomed two cats and a dog with my son and his wife (grandson over the moon at that) but I did look into bringing them over-ooooooooooooh is that pricey!


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, UPS seems a bit steep! But considering they're more likely to be more reliable than a luggage shipping company, spending the extra buck would definitely be worth it. I wouldn't wanna use a company just because they're cheap and risk my package getting lost! Anyway, I'm going to get a quote from UPS and the Canadian Postal office, then choose between the two. Thanks AmericanInScotland and everyone who responded .


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm using Suddath moving company, they pack me, ship me, deliver and unpack (i'm a bit uncomfortable being unpacked, but they take the boxes away when they do so i'll suck it up). I'm taking more than a few boxes, I have a few furniture items too, but they gave me what I feel was a decent quote, and they've been very helpful.

Clarebarr, moving my dog is the most expensive part of this move! so I feel your pain. His airfare cost more than my moving costs and 3x my airfare!


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Happygrl37 said:


> I'm using Suddath moving company, they pack me, ship me, deliver and unpack (i'm a bit uncomfortable being unpacked, but they take the boxes away when they do so i'll suck it up). I'm taking more than a few boxes, I have a few furniture items too, but they gave me what I feel was a decent quote, and they've been very helpful.
> 
> Clarebarr, moving my dog is the most expensive part of this move! so I feel your pain. His airfare cost more than my moving costs and 3x my airfare!


Yes. I just paid my dog's shipping fees and it is indeed 3X my airfare!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Nadiya.Nicoll said:


> Wow, UPS seems a bit steep! But considering they're more likely to be more reliable than a luggage shipping company, spending the extra buck would definitely be worth it. I wouldn't wanna use a company just because they're cheap and risk my package getting lost! Anyway, I'm going to get a quote from UPS and the Canadian Postal office, then choose between the two. Thanks AmericanInScotland and everyone who responded .


Are you shipping only luggage or are you moving house? What is your budget?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> Are you shipping only luggage or are you moving house? What is your budget?


Further up from the post you quote the OP, she says she has a single piece weighing about 50lbs. Lol, wouldn't it be great to move house on 50lbs!

I'm becoming very curious to know what the cost quote was from the Canadian Post. I shipped my pitiful lot from the US on USPS and I think US international postage has skyrocketed since then. I wonder if that's the same with Canada.


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

The things i'm moving will take 1 freight container and my quote for that was right at $2000. I wish I only had a few boxes, still I don't think that's a bad price all things considered.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Happygrl37 said:


> The things i'm moving will take 1 freight container and my quote for that was right at $2000. I wish I only had a few boxes, still I don't think that's a bad price all things considered.


Wow, that's a fantastic price for a whole container, does that include insurance?


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

It doesn't include insurance, I think that was another $200? Which I'll def get. I got my quote a few months ago so I don't remember the exact cost of that. Suddath has been really great, and my rep has been very patient with me and my endless questions lol

Oh I should probably clarify my container. He said the big containers you see on the ships each have 5 containers on the inside of them, and it's one of the inside containers that i'm using. He also said i'm saving alot of money by shipping my container with someone elses. They will bring the container to my house and pack me up and load it, they are very experienced at this and know how to use the space best, then I will lock and seal it. They also help with the customs forms and they have a rep in the UK that will go meet the container and assist with customs.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank-you for the clarification, I thought you were getting a full on container for that price, and I was amazed at the price. 

That's still not a bad price at all for everything you're getting, well done on finding such an affordable company.


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll (Oct 8, 2011)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> Are you shipping only luggage or are you moving house? What is your budget?


Hi Baily!
I'm only shipping luggage. I'm moving, but into my husband's home, so I'll only be sending clothes, etc. Ummm I'm looking at a budget of no more than $250?.... not sure what the going rate is... 

Thanks,
Nadiya


----------



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

Just a quick note, 

You may be charged at this end too depending on what you are sending and the cost of it. When i moved back home from Japan I sent a picture in a frame home (through the post office) and 3 small boxes. I was charged for the picture because it was above a specific price range. I cant remember exactly but it was worth about £200 or so, they charged me an extra £50 on my end or they were keeping it at customs.

I think UK customs has a calculator on its web page where you can check stuff.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

When I moved, as I was only moving clothes, I opted just to have excess luggage. My husband was flying with me and we opted to fly Premium Economy with Virgin and were allowed our first two bags each free. Then we each paid $50 for an additional bag, bringing the grand total of my move for six pieces of luggage at 23 kilos/50 lbs each to just $100 and airfare. (Including my wedding dress in my carry on.)

I know you said you didn't want to deal with excess luggage at the airport, but I paid my fees in advance, and between the two of us, six pieces plus carry on luggage wasn't unmanageable. Once we were at the ticket counter, it took all of one minute more than normal to weigh and tag all our(my) bags. Maybe not an option for you, but just thought I'd add my thoughts. Hope you find the best solution for you!


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll (Oct 8, 2011)

Liz in UK said:


> When I moved, as I was only moving clothes, I opted just to have excess luggage. My husband was flying with me and we opted to fly Premium Economy with Virgin and were allowed our first two bags each free. Then we each paid $50 for an additional bag, bringing the grand total of my move for six pieces of luggage at 23 kilos/50 lbs each to just $100 and airfare. (Including my wedding dress in my carry on.)
> 
> I know you said you didn't want to deal with excess luggage at the airport, but I paid my fees in advance, and between the two of us, six pieces plus carry on luggage wasn't unmanageable. Once we were at the ticket counter, it took all of one minute more than normal to weigh and tag all our(my) bags. Maybe not an option for you, but just thought I'd add my thoughts. Hope you find the best solution for you!


Hi Liz in UK!
Wow, that sounds great! Does it matter that I'll be travelling alone? Cause I'm wondering if Virgin Air gave you and hubby a deal because it was two of you travelling. I'll most likely be flying with Air Transat, so I'll definitely check up on their baggage deals. If they're like Virgin, then I wouldn't mind spending an extra $100 and bringing more than I initially planned to . Anyway, thanks for the info Liz!


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope, it was just their policy at the time, and after a quick look still appears to be the same. But if you fly Premium Economy, your first two checked bags are free, and the first additional bag was about $50. If you had a second additional bag, it was $100 for that bag, for a total of $150, and subsequent bags after are also about $100. But as there were two of us, we each booked one additional bag for a total of three each, instead of two for my husband and four for me. And we avoided any hassle by checking in online and registering and paying for our excess baggage then. I think if I had been flying alone I might have been a bit more ruthless in reducing the size of my wardrobe, and only flown with four cases instead of five (One of the six we did travel with was my husband's clothes.) But it worked out well for us. Premium Economy airfare was a bit more than Economy, obviously, but it is just that little bit nicer, and with a two free bag allowance it was definitely worth it. I think there are a few other airlines that also have a premium economy service, or some thing similar. But if I understood correctly, you planned to travel with one case and a carry on and ship one case? If that is the situation and you decided to just fly with two bags instead of ship one, you would be looking at no extra charge with Premium Economy, or perhaps a charge of $50 in Economy class for one additional bag.
Just in case I'm not making sense, here are a few links for Virgin, but I would shop around with some other airlines too, just to see if you are getting a good deal, as I'm sure others have a similar scheme.
Baggage allowance | Check In Luggage Allowance | Virgin Atlantic
Excess Baggage Charges | Virgin Atlantic

Hope I've made sense and you find the best option for you!


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll (Oct 8, 2011)

Liz in UK said:


> Nope, it was just their policy at the time, and after a quick look still appears to be the same. But if you fly Premium Economy, your first two checked bags are free, and the first additional bag was about $50. If you had a second additional bag, it was $100 for that bag, for a total of $150, and subsequent bags after are also about $100. But as there were two of us, we each booked one additional bag for a total of three each, instead of two for my husband and four for me. And we avoided any hassle by checking in online and registering and paying for our excess baggage then. I think if I had been flying alone I might have been a bit more ruthless in reducing the size of my wardrobe, and only flown with four cases instead of five (One of the six we did travel with was my husband's clothes.) But it worked out well for us. Premium Economy airfare was a bit more than Economy, obviously, but it is just that little bit nicer, and with a two free bag allowance it was definitely worth it. I think there are a few other airlines that also have a premium economy service, or some thing similar. But if I understood correctly, you planned to travel with one case and a carry on and ship one case? If that is the situation and you decided to just fly with two bags instead of ship one, you would be looking at no extra charge with Premium Economy, or perhaps a charge of $50 in Economy class for one additional bag.
> Just in case I'm not making sense, here are a few links for Virgin, but I would shop around with some other airlines too, just to see if you are getting a good deal, as I'm sure others have a similar scheme.
> Baggage allowance | Check In Luggage Allowance | Virgin Atlantic
> Excess Baggage Charges | Virgin Atlantic
> ...


I may just opt to fly premium economy since I'll only be needing one extra piece of luggage, totalling two pieces. If I do end up having to pay for my additional piece of luggage, as long as I maintain the required weight, then I don't mind paying for it. I doubt it'll break the bank. Thanks for the helpful links as well Liz!


----------



## mme (Jan 3, 2012)

I miss the days when you got two checked bags for international travel! I am having such a hard time putting my life into 2 cases. I did buy those vacuum bags for my clothes though and they help a lot!


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

mme said:


> I miss the days when you got two checked bags for international travel! I am having such a hard time putting my life into 2 cases. I did buy those vacuum bags for my clothes though and they help a lot!


OH that's a great idea!!!! Even though I'm using a moving company, I will have alot of clothes to take with me and I think i'll get those bags so I can fit it in one suit case.:clap2:


----------



## mysleepingdragon (Mar 27, 2012)

We checked the cost of shipping 20 boxes.

Our boxes were 18X15X12 inches. The US post office has a pricing calculator on their website and the cheapest we could send these boxes providing they were about 30 pounds in weight each, was $120 per box (total cost $2400). Fedex wanted to charge $7000 for the lot. We then worked with Seven Seas (who specialise in sending smaller amounts like suitcases and household items) and for the same price as the post office ($2400), the boxes are larger and can weight up to 66 pounds in weight! They also have free storage up to 4 weeks so that if you need to hunt for a flat when you arrive, you can delay the shipment. This is door to door service. I was quoted the same as the previous poster, $199 for the first box, $100 for each additional and a modest $55 handling fee.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

mysleepingdragon said:


> We checked the cost of shipping 20 boxes.
> 
> Our boxes were 18X15X12 inches. The US post office has a pricing calculator on their website and the cheapest we could send these boxes providing they were about 30 pounds in weight each, was $120 per box (total cost $2400). Fedex wanted to charge $7000 for the lot. We then worked with Seven Seas (who specialise in sending smaller amounts like suitcases and household items) and for the same price as the post office ($2400), the boxes are larger and can weight up to 66 pounds in weight! They also have free storage up to 4 weeks so that if you need to hunt for a flat when you arrive, you can delay the shipment. This is door to door service. I was quoted the same as the previous poster, $199 for the first box, $100 for each additional and a modest $55 handling fee.


  

I used USPS for bigger and heavier boxes and paid a lot less than that-but that was in August of 2010, too. Wowsa, have rates gone up that much?!! Where were you shipping to, I know the Highlands and Islands shipping rates are heart-stopping.

On an even sadder note, postage rates are going up here in the UK soon, too.


----------

